# Pakistan Knife



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When you take extended vacation in the Middle east you acquire things. Came across this one in the vault picked it up on one of my trips. May be cheap SS or not SS at all hints of rust. Well fitting wood handle and solid brass.
7 and 1/4 inches and Stamped Pakistan. That makes sense as nothing in Iraq was made there. Not even the rugs shipped home.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice boot knife there!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I had one very similar stamped Pakistan, it's probably still around here somewhere but I don't use it because it doesn't hold an edge worth a shit.


----------

